# buying a rv soon



## fordman01 (Jun 8, 2011)

We, meaning the wife and i are about to buy a 2003 Coachman class c 31 ft rv with the ford v10 power with under 11,000 miles and was just wondering if anyone knows of any problems with this model.
We are retired and the last camping we did was in the 1970's with a popup,been a while.haha


----------



## LEN (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Do a search on the motor year and see if this is the update spark plug motor. Ford had a problem thith the plug blowing out of the motor because of short thread contact, but did fix the problem in later years.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hi Denny and welcome to the RVUSA Forum. From what I read on the web, Ford V10's built from 1999 to 2004 had the problem with spitting out spark plugs. The engine design allowed only 4 threads on the spark plug to engage the cylinder head. You can Google "Ford V10 Sparkplug Problems" and read the articles there. 

On a good news note, the spark plugs should be good for 100,000 miles before needing replacement. Some of what I read said the blown sparkplug problem showed up after the OEM plugs were replaced. So, with any luck, you should be able to get some good service out of your RV. 

I have the same engine in my 2007 motorhome and the only problem I have had was with the sparkplug ignition coils. 

Post back if you have any more questions and we'll see if we can help


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

I am sorry, but buy a chevy and you will not have to worry about the plugs blowing out. I have a 8.1 chevy with a allison and have had no problem :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

I have a 02 HR with the V!0 Ford and had no problems at all with the engine for 40K miles.  Hollis the problem with the chevy is you may not be able to stop because of all the brake problems on the Workhorse   :laugh:     I would not let the chassis be a deal breaker if I liked the floorplan.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

coulder woulder but they fixed all of that, so now I can go as fast as I want and still stop somewhere?  :laugh:  :laugh: . But there again the RV shop that did the work is very close to you, so hope he does good work, you know being from Ala. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hey Nash, how would it work if a plug is blown out and you put some JB weld on it and screwed it back into the head. Would that keep it in? just thinking out loud


----------



## akjimny (Jun 8, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

JB Weld won't work.  It is just epoxy with steel powder mixed in and will melt at cylinder head temperatures.  One question - Why do we have a number of Allison threads on the forum but no threads on the Ford transmission?? Just askin' :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hey Jim I was just being a smart a** with Nash. I know it would not work, but was wanting to pull on Nash chain a little it call pay back when he is onmy case. :laugh:  How is the fishing going where you are at?


----------



## fordman01 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hi and thanks to all of you for the replies,i will check on the v10 update or fix b4 picking up next week.
A lot of fun comments i seem to have started between some friends.   :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hollis - I haven't wet a line yet, but I did buy an new trout rod.  Supposed to go fishing with the niecelettes, but haven't been told when, yet.  That's another reason I envious of Thomas and Len - they get to come to Alaska and do the tourist thing.  I come to Alaska and get stuck doing family stuff around the house.  But Boss Lady and I are supposed to head up to the Matanuska Valley on Monday to visit our son, so maybe I'll get some fishing in yet. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

well Jim I see you are not on vacation then. I guess I would take that if that all I could get. Anyway I am envious of all of you who are in Alaska. But it is on my bucket list, so one day I will, even if it is a cruise and not a RV venture


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hey Hollis my chain is just like a rubber band.  If you pull it watch out, it might pop you back!!!  LOL :laugh:    Cain't believe you had to bring a MH out of Georgia to Alabame to get it fixed    Just wait you will receive a recall on the recall that was already recalled on the workhorse brakes :laugh:   Having said all that if you remember, oh I forgot, you can't remember.  I am a chevy person that bought the ford because it was a good deal. :laugh: Now if I had had your money I would have bought a NEW Mh with the Workhorse.  Don't worry fordman we are all family here and have fun.  Join in :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

yes we are all friends and having fun :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## catman (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hi all.. My wife Robyne and I will be travelling in USA mid July to mid August. While there we are intending to purchase a Mirada 330DS 2004 or 2005 model to travel about in. We have emailed a number of sellers but do not get any replies back. Do  they think that we are not genuine buyers I wonder. If any one out there has got one for sale or knows of one for sale, please let me know.. I am very up to date with sale values over the last 12 months. The vehicle has  to be under 8ft 2 in wide, other wise I can not ship it back to New Zealand.  We will be in San Fransisco for a week and then we will be on the hunt for a double D mirada


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Graham, Is the Mirada no wider that this?  Was thinking it was 102 inches wide but it may be 98 in wide.  Good luck


----------



## catman (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Chelse, The mirada models up to 2005 are 7ft 11in wide as  far as I am aware. Hense the 2004 -2005 limit. The 2005 and 2006 310 ds appears to be 99 or 101 inch wide.   I have had a reply from camping world in Boise Idaho and every thing about the vehicle looks fine, but it still needs a  good inspection. Photos can be decieving.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

I had a Coachmen 2000 Anniversary Special.  The Ford chassis was the only thing I trust.  Man did I take a beating when I dumped it.  I guess it was not that bad, the mice loved it.   :laugh:   I plugged more hole than on a bee hive and they still found their way in.   :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Graham, Do a goggle search on the Mirada in Cal. if that is where you are planning on entering the USA.  Maybe someone in that area will read your post and offer something. There should be plenty of dealers in that area and I'm sure there are CWs there.  May could have the one in Idaho transfered there.


----------



## catman (Jul 31, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Hi all,, I have just purchased a 2004 Mirada 330 DS from RV Consignments in Oregon. It is in wonderful condition apart front the rear panel decals starting to curl and the main awning is being replaced free of charge as it  may have been damaged by a tree or something. Good on you mike for that.. Robyne and I are driving it to California to ship it home to NZ next week. Should be an experience. Not used to driving on the wrong side of the road with a large vehicle. Have done about 800 miles in a car over the last couple of days so getting used to it now.We hope to go as far as Sacremento on the first day and stay the night and the amble down to LA over the next couple of days after. We may even catch up with some of you.

Robyne and Graham


----------



## try2findus (Aug 4, 2011)

Re: buying a rv soon

Have fun and stay safe!


----------

